# Running Wireless Router on an Inverter



## theterminator (Apr 18, 2013)

How much would a router consume? Output= 9V , 0.6 A. Will it be a good idea to run this router on inverter when power supply is off?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

Routers consume very los power. Using simple Physics:

P = V x I
P = 9 x 0.6
P = 5.4W

That's very low. You can use it on an inverter safely.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2013)

I want to run Internet 24 hours since I want to access it using my PC as well as Android. We have frequent power cuts here sometimes.

So, I have done some setting up. 

I have a 2 pin socket (Lets say S1) which is connected internally to an inverter. 
I have two 2-pin extension cords. Let me name them E1, E2. 
I have connected E1 to S1.
Now, I basically have to connect my CRT TV, Set top box, Internet Adapter (Tikona ISP provides a low power adapter) & TP-Link router to the two extension cords.
I have connected TV, STB onto E2. Router, Internet Adapter onto E1 & finally E2 onto E1. The reason behind this selection of devices on E1 & E2 was I generally don't watch TV over the Inverter so I can have the option to switch off E2 when power supply is off. But I want the Internet connection to be ON 24 hours. 

Is this an efficient setup? What other ways can one recommend? I also have a 8-pin Socket which I use for PC adapter/Mobile chargers. That 8-pin is not connected to Inverter.

bump


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I want to run Internet 24 hours since I want to access it using my PC as well as Android. We have frequent power cuts here sometimes.
> 
> So, I have done some setting up.
> 
> ...


post a pic/diagram man.


----------

